# Digging holes



## danielle&Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

Does your chi dig holes in the grass? My dog is driving me crazy with this. Everyday I go in the yard and there is another hole - There must be 10 of them now. How do you stop him from doing this?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi doesn't dig holes in the grass, but she does try to dig through everything else in the house .... her bed, the sheets, my pillow, coats, etc. She looooves to dig, I think all chis do. I don't know how to stop it other than saying 'no' and then making them ... I mean, they're really small, I just say no and pick Yoshi up when she tries to dig at something I don't want her to.


----------



## danielle&Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

Yoshi is so cute - I know I say that all the time.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

My chi's do it, and the problem is I live in 22 feet of sand, with a fenced in yard. My solution. We cemented in 1 foot in, so that they can dig the yead, but not dig out.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Chi's are diggers! Gracie digs inside and out...and I don't know what you can do to stop it unless you constantly stay with him and tell him no....I haven't figured out how to turn off that instinct yet!


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

Well Twiggy doesn't go outside yet because she hasn't had all her shots, 
but she sure does like to think that she can dig through the floor and my sheets:]


----------



## danielle&Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

Twiggy is small - Tiny is 10lbs already.....What a stupid name he has lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

YOu really seem to be having alot of issues with Tiny lately. Have you thought about training calsses? I dont think that Tiny is a stupid name so what if he is 10 lbs he is still a small dog.


----------



## danielle&Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

HAHA we feel stupid when people ask his name. I actually started calling him wheezer. He answers to that too - for a chi he is big


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

he is not big for a chi he is just one of those "rare giant chis". YOu shouldnt feel stupid when you tell people his name are you ashamed of the name or the fact that he is a 10 lb chi? I have 2 chis a 6 lb & a 10 lb & I love them the same as Id love a smaller chi.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

kujo digs in everything BUT the yard lol. when he is outside i am right there and i have never seen him dig in the yard. when he is trying to get comfy on me he digs at me to make a bed :lol:. i don't think you can stop the digging excpet training him.


----------



## danielle&Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not ashamed of his name - we didnt name him though...The woman we got him from did. When she got him - he was "tiny". She cannot believe he is so big


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My hubby insists on feeding the squirrels peanuts we have a box of peanuts always filled with them & they dig holes all over the place to bury them they even do it in our neighbors yards :lol: We love the squirells that have just recently moved in so we tolerate it. Mia digs too she could smell a bone that has been buried a year ago  It's funny to see her digging away :lol: Anyway I would suggest you pick a spot in your yard & maybe bury somthing there for him to dig up & just make that his designated digging spot just make it a game of burrying somthing there he'll figure out that that's the spot eventually. Digging is a very natural behavior for dogs :thumbleft:


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

mylo always trys digging in are garden, but as soon as i say "no" he knows to quit it. Jus keep at it and tell them NO, and praise them when they stop, he`ll hopefuly eventually get it.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky Lee was 2 lbs when we got him. We didn't think he would get that big and now he is an 11 lb boy! My vet always says how she can beleive how big he got for how tiny he was! He is much bigger boned though then our other Chi Lizzy who is 5 lbs. Corky isn't meant to be a little guy! Tiny and Corky are just Big Boned!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Also, I wouldn't leave my dog outside on a stake, without supervision. Obviously Tiny is, because otherwise he wouldn't be able to dig these holes without you noticing.
There's too much that can happen. We made that mistake with our old dog- we had her outside on her tie-out and my mom went outside one day and kids were throwing ROCKS at her!!! :shock:

Wow 10 lbs- he's ENORMOUS!  
It's funny how on this site 10 lbs is huge. Tell that to someone with a Great dane :lol:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree Katie 18 I too think that Tiny would have to be left outside alone to dig these hole while no one notices.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I would neeeever leave Yoshi outside unattended. My goodness anything could happen to her ... it'd be so easy for someone to just steal her


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Yoshis aborable. Id steal her!!! Just kidding. I too wouldnt leave my chi outside alone they are soo little they could easily escape from a fence.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I think he may be digging because he is tied up...can you not fix your fence so that he can run and play freely?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Chili digs when he is hot & trying to get cool if we are outside. He could be bored & hot at the same time.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That's true, he's probably bored. I would be bored if I was tied outside


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Id be bored too Katie 18. How long is Tinys stake out of tie out what ever you call it?


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lola digs in my bed...it's so funny...are chi's diggers or what??


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

*digging*

The only time Pedro has dug a hole was when he chased a small toad, and it went down a hole.....so I picked him up and brought him inside. Maybe Tiny is bored if he is digging a lot. By the way, my other chihuahua Max is really huge......he weighs more than any chi in here (slightly embarrassed to say!!), but I love him so much it doesn't matter what others say! I love both my fur babies as much if not more than my human kids!


----------

